# What is the all out best butane for BHO?



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 14, 2012)

Shoot away let me know.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 14, 2012)

Vector....duh.....lol


----------



## CrownMeKing (Jul 15, 2012)

Vector is the shit but ive seen some stuff that was 7x refined. i dont remember what its called but you dont get any better than that. vector is 5x


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 15, 2012)

Really ive seen 10x and and i think even 12x refined butane by newport.


----------



## ENDLSCYCLE (Jul 15, 2012)

If you're set to max post per page the last three to four pages are filled with some good butane info...seems theres not many places that refine butane as it is so the whole 12x and so on is possibly some kind of gimmik....idk

https://www.rollitup.org/concentrates-extracts/472288-sr-verdes-concentrate-corner.html


----------



## kentuckyboy (Jul 15, 2012)

I've used vector and calibri butane for my bho extractions. I can find vector ata local smoke shop. I could only find the Calibri on e-bay. Just make sure whatever butane that you get is refined 4x-10x. Helps with the final tatse of the product.


----------



## dbkick (Jul 15, 2012)

The filtering only takes out impurities and isn't a factor in "purity:, meaning MOST all butane where it may be filtered fucktons of times it
s still had some form on propane added to it and isn't really pure butane or N-nutane(natural butane). having said all that I've read ronson is one of the purest where vector has a lot of propane added.


----------



## colonuggs (Jul 15, 2012)

that is why you turn your bho into budder...100 % evaporation of any and all butain reminance

Budder is alot easier to handle than bho...returns to a liqud state when heat is applied


----------



## tryingtogrow89 (Jul 15, 2012)

So i guess ill just go with some newport: 3 cans for $28.00 on ebay. 

  










Sell one like this 
 
*3CAN NEWPORT BUTANE FUEL GAS 300ML LIGHTER REFILL VAPORIZER IOLITE WISPR FLUID*




 Share:



 

 
*Seller information*

The number 1 Butane Gas in Europe is now available here in the U.S.
Newport butane is Extra Purified Near Zero Impurities Gas - Perfect to use with Turboflame Lighters,Refilling Butane Lighters, other Butane-Powered Products And other personal needs!  primetix ( 1475




) 
98.8% Positive feedback

Save this seller 
See other items 






Item condition:
New

Quantity:
4 available / 8 sold 



Price:
US $27.90 
 Buy It Now 



 Add to cart 



Add to list 









*$10 back on first Bill Me Later purchase*
Subject to credit approval.See terms





Shipping:
FREE Standard Shipping | See all details 



Item location:
Saugus CA, US, United States

Ships to: 
United States



Delivery:
Estimated between *Thu. Jul. 19 and Wed. Jul. 25* 


Payments:




, Bill Me Later | See details 

Returns:

No returns or exchanges, but item is covered by eBay Buyer Protection* - opens in a new window or tab**.*
 


 
Learn more*about eBay Buyer Protection - opens in a new window or tab*

 





newport butane


----------



## EzExtractions (Mar 13, 2013)

ive used bernzomatic butane before it contains 22% n-butane and 78% iso butane, but thats it, no other contaminates so imo its relatively safe, ive done multiple extractions with the 5.5 oz cans and the oil comes out pretty good. Did a mirror test with it too and left virtually no residue on the mirror. doesnt smell extremely strong with the mercipin stuff. Ill try it soon.


----------



## biglungs (Mar 14, 2013)

3 cans for 28 is a ripoff to me i get case of power 5x for 22 i prefer it over vector strains smell and taste better IMO.


----------



## vacpurge (Mar 14, 2013)

if youre in the USA: vector. if you can get ronson, that stuff is also pretty good. check the MSDS out if you dont believe it.

if youre in CANADA: colibri/london is the best brand, ronson is 2nd place.


----------



## EzExtractions (Mar 14, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> if youre in the USA: vector. if you can get ronson, that stuff is also pretty good. check the MSDS out if you dont believe it.
> 
> if youre in CANADA: colibri/london is the best brand, ronson is 2nd place.



ronson is the stuf in a yellow can right? ive done a mirror test with taht stuff and it left tons of white residue, so is the mirror test bunk?


----------



## dbkick (Mar 14, 2013)

http://www.docstoc.com/docs/45439935/Safety-Data-Sheet-Ronson-Butane-Refill-Mar


----------



## EzExtractions (Mar 14, 2013)

dbkick said:


> http://www.docstoc.com/docs/45439935/Safety-Data-Sheet-Ronson-Butane-Refill-Mar


see this is my question, in the msds u showed it says .... "blend of hydrocarbons, consisting primarily of *propane*, iso-butane, and n-butane."

THe ronson (and many other) butane contains 22% propane

NOw if you look at the MSDS for Bernzomatic butane it shows ONLY N-butane(22%) and Iso-Butane (78%) NO PROPANE AT ALL

Im pretty sure we dont want to use propane to extract, so IMO it seems like bernzomatic is the winner across the board, because i have yet to find another butane yet with an MSDS that has just N-butane and Iso-butane, and NO propane. THOUGHTS?!


----------



## Fadedawg (Mar 15, 2013)

EzExtractions said:


> see this is my question, in the msds u showed it says .... "blend of hydrocarbons, consisting primarily of *propane*, iso-butane, and n-butane."
> 
> THe ronson (and many other) butane contains 22% propane
> 
> ...


Propane is added as a propellent so that it will dispense in ambient conditions under 32F, and in an open system probably doesn't extract a lot before boiling off. In a closed system, propane extracts fine, and actually produces a lighter extract, with less plant pigments.

No problems using Isobutane for extraction either, so the big issue with butane for extraction, is whether it has ethyl mercapstan added for leak detection, and how free it is of longer chain contaminants like oleagenous waxes. If it smells OK, and doesn't leave deposits, the next test is taste.


----------



## riceking1 (Mar 25, 2013)

EzExtractions said:


> see this is my question, in the msds u showed it says .... "blend of hydrocarbons, consisting primarily of *propane*, iso-butane, and n-butane."
> 
> THe ronson (and many other) butane contains 22% propane
> 
> ...


http://www.homedepot.com/catalog/pdfImages/9b/9b78225d-a74a-4a07-a643-bb75bc09c6c4.pdf
They sell Bernzomatic butane at homedepot, they posted the MSDS of it. How do we know if any lubricants are in the butane other than mirror testing.


----------



## cannabineer (Mar 25, 2013)

EzExtractions said:


> see this is my question, in the msds u showed it says .... "blend of hydrocarbons, consisting primarily of *propane*, iso-butane, and n-butane."
> 
> THe ronson (and many other) butane contains 22% propane
> 
> ...


Propane is actually an excellent solvent for oiling. cn


----------



## 650baquet (Jul 20, 2013)

check out SToK...guess it's pretty legit and it better be for the price. I'm sticking with Vector for now even though i was offered a free tester can at the shop i turned it down because i just don't need it and i'm satisfied with my Vector results. But more butane/can would mean more yield/can too soooo i'm gonna have to check it out sometime.


----------



## Texas(THC) (Jul 21, 2013)

I normally use Newport or vector 

Anybody hered of Lucienne? Also pretty good IME


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 21, 2013)

Lucienne usually always passes &#8221; plate test&#8221;

Today's Vector = clean plate, maybe 25% of the time now.
They are now adding lubricant oils for the Vector torches they more market.

Last couple of times I've used vector, lots of white greasy residue along the parameter of the oil, I THOUGHT it was clear oil. It is not.

IMO
Vector is no longer acceptable as a solvent.
Go with Lucienne, Colibri, or Newport.

And more refining does not necessarily mean it's better, as a matter of fact, in some manufacturers case, it's worse...
Because the filtration system used is never cleaned, the filters retain impurities, hence passing them forward, rather than being filtered away.


----------



## 650baquet (Jul 21, 2013)

Hmmmmm vector tisk tisk...i hope my stuff is alright then, taste fine to me i guess and i'll still use vector for my next few runs but maybe i'll be switching to something else. Just vector is the only one available locally in bulk(to me and a few others)


----------



## 650baquet (Jul 21, 2013)

I want to try colibri or this SToK that's available here. The SToK seems very intriguing.


----------



## 650baquet (Jul 21, 2013)

http://www.bhombtubes.bigcartel.com/butane-msds-information

anybody every land on this site?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 21, 2013)

@650 is there the white residue present in your vector?

It's kind of hard to describe in literal terminology..
It looks like white &#8221; splatters&#8221; mostly visible along the outside parameter of the oil, that is plastered to the dish.

I first noticed it a few runs back, then.. A thread popped up..
&#8221; Vapor Volumes by Vlad&#8221;
This was enough for me to immediately stop blasting with Vector.
I too have a fucking case, but it's used to fill my torch (s).

I go through lots of tane between blasting and filling torches.

I just want all my fellow&#8221;Blades&#8221; safe and healthy

*For those that are not familiar with the term&#8221; Blade&#8221;
&#8221; Blade(s)&#8221; Canna-culture term for an individual that makes Hash-Oil on a regular basis.


----------



## 650baquet (Jul 21, 2013)

...fellow blade 

we need a some sort of seal or shield with that kinda name lol...now all i can think of is the elder scroll games.

Yaaa i guess i'll urge my source to start looking into a different brand of butane. Vector is too expensive for me to be refilling my torches with it cause it takes to long to heat up the domeless i use a bernzomatic propane torch. I still use Vector for my tiny single flame torch that will work great when i get my HealthStone

My butane extraction are not fully purged before i add everclear and i don't seem to notice any odd colors in my butane extraction...just concentrated goodness

I personally want to know if winterizing does AYNTHING to help remove any thing negative that might be in the Vector butane.

I feel like i should always use something with a NEAR ZERO IMPURITIES seal, which vector does not have soooooo


----------



## Fadedawg (Jul 22, 2013)

The impurities that they are talking about in lighter butane are oleaginous waxes (paraffin) and winterizing would remove them from the extraction also.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 22, 2013)

FD?
The lubricant oils? added to the lighter fluids for proper maintenance of torch lighters.

These are known as paraffin waxes also?
Judging by the consistency of the substance I speak of, I would like to believe winterization would remove those waxes.
What concerns me; it seems to be oil-based, which going by the nature of any oil based substance: wouldn't it bond with the oleoresin?


----------



## Fadedawg (Jul 24, 2013)

There is no need for lubricant oils, as butane itself is a lubricant.

There is no bonding, the oil is in solution with the solvent. It is easily removed until it reaches the azeotropic balance, at which point the mixture boils at the same temperature as the individual constitutes. 

As far as oil based, butane is a simple alkane, which is only carbon and hydrogen. Nothing inherently insalubrious about that.

To put it in perspective, it is non toxic enough to be used as a food propellent, at levels siginificantly greater than is found as residual solvent in even a poorly purged bho extract.

From an inhalation standpoint, it is a simple asphixiant and it took a 65% atmosphere of butane to smother half the rats tested and even a 75% atmosphere of oxygen will kill you.

Now, if you really want to put it into perspective, butane came from plant matter, that has been buried under heat and pressure for an extended period. Just like you can't eat any plant, because it may have toxic substances in it, crude oil has both healthy and unhealthy components. Neither butane, nor the oleaginous waxes are one of the unhealthy ones.

Lastly, if butane has all the lubricating oil and evil spirits in it that are touted, why don't they show up on the gas chromatographs when we test the extracts?


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 24, 2013)

Thank you for clarifying FD!!

This subject has got my head spinning..

I'm going to go with whatever * you* say, as you have been my mentor for about 1 year now, and not one subject have you led me down the wrong path.

Edit: This whole subject was brought forth by a another member here on RIU..
The Vapor Volumes, in the medicating section of the forum. He wrote quite the compilation; it was well-written and seemed to have many valid points.

I will edit my posts to reflect your testimony.






Again, thank you!


----------



## Fadedawg (Jul 25, 2013)

Lots of misinformation flying around on the subject of BHO, so it is easy to get led astray. Some of it unintentional and some due to secondary agendas. All any of us can do, is keep our eyes open and vet new information with an open mind.


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 25, 2013)

Hmmmm..

Secondary agendas...

*makes sense*


----------



## Kase (Jul 25, 2013)

Once again great post fadedawg!!

Out of the dozen or so experiments I have done I've found I like the end result with power 5 and vector. Honestly didn't like colibri or a white label 5x filtered I tried.


----------



## Twitch (Jul 25, 2013)

i have noticed different geographical areas get different butane, as in the ronson i have here isnt the same as some of the ronson other people have posted up, and same with neon(brand) gas


----------



## beginner420 (Jul 25, 2013)

I use Colibri and it works great, did a batch with some bubba the other night tastes really good.


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Looks like you cook your shit an a frying pan. 

I'll take mine sunny side up


----------



## beginner420 (Jul 25, 2013)

Idk if your blind or if its the color of he pic but that stuff is pretty bright in color. And I don't have a vac purge or anything special I just use hot water bath


----------



## Twitch (Jul 25, 2013)

i dont think hes blind.. it does look like a frying pan... i like mine scrambled .........

but good looking stuff man


----------



## Guzias1 (Jul 25, 2013)

Your eggs look good beginner. But I was talking about the frying pan  

And i am legally blind with out my glasses. Good guess!


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 25, 2013)

It does seem to be an old cast iron pan...hehe.

Oil looks good, and upon closer inspection, it looks to be in one of them 'dere fancy errrl dishes, with all fancy work n' whatnot..lol


----------



## Sirdabsalot462 (Jul 25, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Lots of misinformation flying around on the subject of BHO, so it is easy to get led astray. All any of us can do, is keep our eyes open and vet new information with an open mind.


This^
Is why the subject was brought forth, and you sir are reliable as it gets.

I'm going to present this info to said poster via pm, and come to some sort of conclusion.
Once again mucho appreciation.


----------



## beginner420 (Jul 26, 2013)

Haha I guess it does kinda look like a frying pan  but ya it is one of those there fancy oil dishes with black and white design.


----------



## aleester (Aug 7, 2013)

Hello all. I recently got some free cans of Stok butane (UK brand) from a botched order. Haven't tried it yet, but the label says 99.995% pure, which would equate to 50ppm of impurities. I believe I read the best English brands were 30ppm? At this trace level, it's more about flavor than toxicity concerns. But then again, can our sense of taste really distinguish an extra 20ppm of vac purged butane? I have a case of my usual Power 5x, a couple cans of Newport leftover (too expensive to buy on the regular), and the cans of Stok. Any comments on how Stok compares to those brands in terms of end flavor would be appreciated.


----------



## Fadedawg (Aug 7, 2013)

aleester said:


> Hello all. I recently got some free cans of Stok butane (UK brand) from a botched order. Haven't tried it yet, but the label says 99.995% pure, which would equate to 50ppm of impurities. I believe I read the best English brands were 30ppm? At this trace level, it's more about flavor than toxicity concerns. But then again, can our sense of taste really distinguish an extra 20ppm of vac purged butane? I have a case of my usual Power 5x, a couple cans of Newport leftover (too expensive to buy on the regular), and the cans of Stok. Any comments on how Stok compares to those brands in terms of end flavor would be appreciated.


Haven't tried Stok, but it is easy to test for waxes and mercaptans, by spraying on a mirror and testing what is left. 

A good extraction butane will leave very little paraffin behind on the mirror after discharging half a can, and there will be no smell or taste of mercaptans when you sniff and lick the mirror deposit. If it stinks like rotten eggs of course, don't lick it, because it will also taste that way.


----------



## adam soza (Aug 10, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> If it stinks like rotten eggs of course, don't lick it, because it will also taste that way.


hahhaha, true...


----------



## Twitch (Aug 10, 2013)

what i have never heard of the lick test


----------



## aleester (Aug 17, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Haven't tried Stok, but it is easy to test for waxes and mercaptans, by spraying on a mirror and testing what is left.
> 
> A good extraction butane will leave very little paraffin behind on the mirror after discharging half a can, and there will be no smell or taste of mercaptans when you sniff and lick the mirror deposit. If it stinks like rotten eggs of course, don't lick it, because it will also taste that way.


I don't particularly trust the mirror test to be honest, it's my suspicion that it's too subjective, and we're dealing with such minute quantities of impurities.... will spraying it onto a mirror really show the difference between say < 50ppm vs. > 100 ppm? I don't think so, but I can be wrong. 

In any event, I only recently realized that Stok has the NZI label, which I was not aware of. Ran 2 cans of it, and it's on par with the other UK brands that I've used like Newport and Iolite. When I saw the MSDS sheet for Vector, I decided to try and avoid Korean brands, although if you do a proper purge it may not matter in the end.


----------



## Fadedawg (Aug 18, 2013)

It doesn't matter that the oleaginous wax contaminants are in parts per millionth, because you are concentrating all that are present on the mirror. That's why you run at least half a can.

The key point is that they aren't toxic at 10 to 100 times the levels that are typically present, according to NIOSH, a very concerned third party, so grave concerns are unsupported. 

The propane and Isobutane "contaminants" don't leave deposits, and are also not toxic at the residual levels encountered, anymore than the n-Butane is. They also extract a nice product, all by themselves.



aleester said:


> I don't particularly trust the mirror test to be honest, it's my suspicion that it's too subjective, and we're dealing with such minute quantities of impurities.... will spraying it onto a mirror really show the difference between say < 50ppm vs. > 100 ppm? I don't think so, but I can be wrong.
> 
> In any event, I only recently realized that Stok has the NZI label, which I was not aware of. Ran 2 cans of it, and it's on par with the other UK brands that I've used like Newport and Iolite. When I saw the MSDS sheet for Vector, I decided to try and avoid Korean brands, although if you do a proper purge it may not matter in the end.


----------



## vacpurge (Aug 18, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> It doesn't matter that the oleaginous wax contaminants are in parts per millionth, because you are concentrating all that are present on the mirror. That's why you run at least half a can.
> 
> The key point is that they aren't toxic at 10 to 100 times the levels that are typically present, according to NIOSH, a very concerned third party, so grave concerns are unsupported.
> 
> The propane and Isobutane "contaminants" don't leave deposits, and are also not toxic at the residual levels encountered, anymore than the n-Butane is. They also extract a nice product, all by themselves.


can you please check out the "how to make dabs/wax" thread and see what you figure on that white can, red top ronson stuff I posted??? we got quite a good argument going on in there, id like to see who is right and who is wrong.


----------



## aleester (Aug 18, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> It doesn't matter that the oleaginous wax contaminants are in parts per millionth, because you are concentrating all that are present on the mirror. That's why you run at least half a can.
> 
> The key point is that they aren't toxic at 10 to 100 times the levels that are typically present, according to NIOSH, a very concerned third party, so grave concerns are unsupported.
> 
> The propane and Isobutane "contaminants" don't leave deposits, and are also not toxic at the residual levels encountered, anymore than the n-Butane is. They also extract a nice product, all by themselves.


Thanks good to know.


----------



## cheefbird (Sep 24, 2013)

I've been making shatter/amber glass for a year and a half now. I've used Vector, Power 5x, lucienne, and newport.

In that time, the quality of vector and power 5x (which I believe are basically the same product, repackaged) has declined. I noticed slightly darker oils and longer purge times using them.

I strongly (and only) recommend lucienne or newport (newport being slightly better, though price is higher in many cases). 

I have not personally used colibri, so I cannot speak to it, but I have heard great things from others in the community. This one, however, is a bit harder to find in large quantities, and at the right price.


----------



## WarMachine (Sep 24, 2013)

I used Colibri on my last run and I found it pretty good. Seemed a lot better than Vector since of recent time.


----------



## Fadedawg (Sep 25, 2013)

We will be testing the popular brands for PPM content, and I will have an opinion at that point. Many of them are from the same manufacturer, just packaged under a different name.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone tried propane for BHO?


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 25, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Anyone tried propane for BHO?


you mean PHO?


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 25, 2013)

vacpurge said:


> you mean PHO?


LOLOLOLOLOL yeah that


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 25, 2013)

I really like jetline 5x...used powerx7 the other day and it was nice too


----------



## Fadedawg (Sep 26, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Anyone tried propane for BHO?


Propane works well in a Terpenator. It takes about twice as long to recover as n-Butane, produces less concentrate, and is lighter in color.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 26, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> Propane works well in a Terpenator. It takes about twice as long to recover as n-Butane, produces less concentrate, and is lighter in color.


A terpenator you say... r u fukin with me fadedawg???LOL....So can u explain a a bit more mate???


----------



## Guzias1 (Sep 26, 2013)

if you cant wait till fades reply in da AM, here, read this, its creaamyyyy :] 

http://skunkpharmresearch.com/projects/


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 26, 2013)

Guzias1 said:


> if you cant wait till fades reply in da AM, here, read this, its creaamyyyy :]
> 
> http://skunkpharmresearch.com/projects/


holy fuck thats an intense looking machine hes got there, right down the header system he built with the miles of wires... thats some fancy looking stuff holy shit. I bet that cost near $5000!


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 26, 2013)

I dunno if anyone said it but, I personally use Neon butane I get it at a store that's like a rocks throw away from me for $3.99 for a 300ml bottle. I've gotten some good product out of it but I don't seem to get as good of yields off butane that and I'm not at the ideal residence to be blasting tubes of butane at. Maybe its because I'm only using 1 can, IDK, I just prefer my iso I guess.


----------



## Fadedawg (Sep 27, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> A terpenator you say... r u fukin with me fadedawg???LOL....So can u explain a a bit more mate???


A Terpenator is a fully enclosed extraction and recycle system, that allows you to pump a refrigerant like R-600 n-Butane, through a packed column of plant material, and strip out the plant terpenes, including the diterpene cannabinoids that we love and respect,

The refrigerant is then pumped off as a vapor, using a refrigerant recovery pump, and re-condensed back into a liquid, in the original storage tank for reuse. 

That leaves the extracted oils behind in the lower chamber of the Terpenator.

The recovery tank is chilled to speed up the process and lower extraction temperatures, using an ice bath, or an alcohol/dry ice bath and the lower recovery pot can be heated to speed up the process.

Depending on how much heat was used in the process, the end product can range from white cotton candy shatter, to a dark amber partially decarboxylated oil.


----------



## Hemlock (Sep 28, 2013)

Fadedawg said:


> A Terpenator is a fully enclosed extraction and recycle system, that allows you to pump a refrigerant like R-600 n-Butane, through a packed column of plant material, and strip out the plant terpenes, including the diterpene cannabinoids that we love and respect,
> 
> The refrigerant is then pumped off as a vapor, using a refrigerant recovery pump, and re-condensed back into a liquid, in the original storage tank for reuse.
> 
> ...


Right got it..LOL.. I guess


----------



## Fadedawg (Sep 28, 2013)

Hemlock said:


> Right got it..LOL.. I guess


It is simpler than it sounds, up close and personal. It is just a way to extract the cannabis cannabinoids and other terpenes using liquid butane, and then recover the butane for reuse, using the same technology that your refrigerator and air conditioner uses.

You use the butane to extract the oil as a liquid, boil the butane off as a gas under vacuum, and it leaves behind the oil that was suspended in it, just like if you boiled it off to atmosphere from a Pyrex pie dish. 

Just like your refrigerator, that process produces both heat and cold, that we control by adding cold or heat.

You will find pictures, schematics, logic diagrams, etc, at http://skunkpharmresearch.com/projects/


----------



## Skunkybud (Sep 29, 2013)

Has anyone tried Neon or am I the only one?


----------



## VladFromOG (Sep 30, 2013)

I dont mean to start any fights, but I know what Im about to say will. Yet Im going to anyway, because of the health risk to you guys, so Im going to leave this info here in the hopes that it helps at least one person, and then retreat back to my medical forums, lol. A lot of you are saying "Vector" is your favorite. Those who did: please, please, please, for your own sake, clean plate test your butane. I know brands like Vector claim they are pure, they even say refined on the bottle, but there is no regulation on butane or the claims they make. Because of this, legally they can sell 50% butane, 40% petroleum distillate and 10% industrial lube as "Pure Butane, 7x refined". You can easily test these claims by evaporating of a can of the butane by itself in a clean glass dish, waiting for it to come to room temp, then running your finger across to check for oils that wont evap, and smelling it for mercaptans, either of which will be left in your oil (yes, even after "winterizing"). Really, its easy to do, and you should do it on any solvent you may use, just to be sure it evaporates cleanly. Ive tested hundreds of butane brands, and the only one that has consistently tested pure is Colibri, and brands like Vector and Power et al. , the ones that make claims of refining times on the label, have all consistently failed the purity test. Vector 5x especially I find has copious amounts of a heavy white lipid lubricant that wont evap, 10 grams per 12oz in one batch I tested - even more than shitty cheap Ronsonol! It seems the more they say they are refined, the more impure they are. These industrial lubricants help with the functioning of butane lighters but are dangerous when vaped, one of the most common lubes is used to scar mices lungs to simulate emphysema in labs. For more info and some test results by myself and others, check out this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/653906-clean-plate-test-how-check.html For more info on BHO and vaping in general, check out the link in my sig. It covers not only the latest techniques and tech, but also dispells a lot of the common BS the marketers of BHO equipment have perpetuated in order to boost sales, and make no mistake: 50% of the things being pushed by commercial BHO equipment folks is BS, and usually a big health risk besides. Take the extra time and know what you are vaping!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 30, 2013)

I think sombody posted a mirror test and Collibi failed? But good tip


----------



## VladFromOG (Sep 30, 2013)

That is sad to hear, and just goes to show that you shouldnt take anyones recommendation of purity for granted, and always perform a clean plate test from each new batch of butane you buy regardless of brand - different manufacturers batches may have different results! I buy my butane a case at a time, and one can always gets sacrificed to the Gods of Purity, AKA undergoes the clean plate test. Any contamination and the rest of the butane goes in the lighter refill pile. Got about a hundred there, lol, but I dont think of it as waste, rather the price of insurance.


----------



## vacpurge (Sep 30, 2013)

I dont know if I would say it failed anymore.... just produced weird results. ronson was so clean I couldnt even get a picture... there was nothing to photograph.


----------



## VladFromOG (Sep 30, 2013)

Great job, VP! Could you do me a favor and post your results in the clean plate test thread? Im trying to get a big compilation from a bunch of users, to try and guide people toward good butanes (not that its a sub for doing the test yourself, just sucks to waste all that money trying random butane brands bc you dont know where to look) https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/653906-clean-plate-test-how-check.html Clean ronsonol, never thought Id see the day! Ditto on the impure colibri - def looks like some lubricant or maybe mercaptans! Really emphasizes the need to clean plate test *every time* - theres counterfeiters, variation between batches, and who knows what all else affecting purity. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Bublonichronic (Sep 30, 2013)

VladFromOG said:


> always perform a clean plate test from each new batch of butane you buy regardless of brand - different manufacturers batches may have different results! I buy my butane a case at a time, and one can always gets sacrificed to the Gods of Purity, AKA undergoes the clean plate test. Any contamination and the rest of the butane goes in the lighter refill pile. Got about a hundred there, lol, but I dont think of it as waste, rather the price of insurance.


makes sense, different manufactures different processes.. maybe could find what state the manufacturer is in that makes the cleanes batches from said company? could maybe cut down on buyin bad batches


----------



## smokythunder (Jun 10, 2014)

VladFromOG said:


> I dont mean to start any fights, but I know what Im about to say will. Yet Im going to anyway, because of the health risk to you guys, so Im going to leave this info here in the hopes that it helps at least one person, and then retreat back to my medical forums, lol. A lot of you are saying "Vector" is your favorite. Those who did: please, please, please, for your own sake, clean plate test your butane. I know brands like Vector claim they are pure, they even say refined on the bottle, but there is no regulation on butane or the claims they make. Because of this, legally they can sell 50% butane, 40% petroleum distillate and 10% industrial lube as "Pure Butane, 7x refined". You can easily test these claims by evaporating of a can of the butane by itself in a clean glass dish, waiting for it to come to room temp, then running your finger across to check for oils that wont evap, and smelling it for mercaptans, either of which will be left in your oil (yes, even after "winterizing"). Really, its easy to do, and you should do it on any solvent you may use, just to be sure it evaporates cleanly. Ive tested hundreds of butane brands, and the only one that has consistently tested pure is Colibri, and brands like Vector and Power et al. , the ones that make claims of refining times on the label, have all consistently failed the purity test. Vector 5x especially I find has copious amounts of a heavy white lipid lubricant that wont evap, 10 grams per 12oz in one batch I tested - even more than shitty cheap Ronsonol! It seems the more they say they are refined, the more impure they are. These industrial lubricants help with the functioning of butane lighters but are dangerous when vaped, one of the most common lubes is used to scar mices lungs to simulate emphysema in labs. For more info and some test results by myself and others, check out this thread: https://www.rollitup.org/medicating/653906-clean-plate-test-how-check.html For more info on BHO and vaping in general, check out the link in my sig. It covers not only the latest techniques and tech, but also dispells a lot of the common BS the marketers of BHO equipment have perpetuated in order to boost sales, and make no mistake: 50% of the things being pushed by commercial BHO equipment folks is BS, and usually a big health risk besides. Take the extra time and know what you are vaping!


Man if you guys read all the msds for all the products then you guys all would know that Stok FYR tane has > 90% n-butane thus making the highest quality possible without going to a specialty store like AirGas and ordering pure 100% n-butane. Use Stok FYR for all your extractions and you will thank me later.

http://stokusa.myshopify.com/pages/msds


----------



## murdergrow (Jun 11, 2014)

i have posted this in the past but here it is again, hope it helps. list of butane(best/worst) by remainder of residuals:

https://www.icmag.com/ic/showpost.php?p=6099306&postcount=28
https://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=275567

hope this helps


----------



## Behind Dark Clouds (Jun 12, 2014)

tryingtogrow89 said:


> So i guess ill just go with some newport: 3 cans for $28.00 on ebay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't think we need a copy and paste of your ebay buy.


----------



## chernobe (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello I am new to making extracts, we have only done it twice and made about a half oz of wax each time as trial runs until we get our process dialed in. Both runs we used cloud fuel 9x refined "pharm" grade butane. It was $70 per case and took 4-5 cans to make a half o of wax and sprayed out with no smell or visible residue on our pan. We will probably keep using this brand unless we find a better one, but so far so good.


----------



## bulkchem (Jun 16, 2014)

i sell 99.9 percent N-butane. i have both 50 lbs tanks and 30 lbs tanks.


----------



## bez420 (Jun 16, 2014)

Sirdabsalot462 said:


> Lucienne usually always passes &#8221; plate test&#8221;
> 
> Today's Vector = clean plate, maybe 25% of the time now.
> They are now adding lubricant oils for the Vector torches they more market.
> ...


Yes Sir! Newport seems to be readily available in SOME local shops in the DFW. Lucienne off ebay is my next step. But yeah Vector has become unacceptable for blasting. Good for the torch though. No Lubes in my shit please.


----------



## mantle7717 (Jun 29, 2014)

200 proof nondenatured and your freezer homie.... a quart on ebay or amazon is 60,
place hq material in a container,freeze the bottle and the container over night,
in the morning take a glass cup/bowl and place a normal small metal strainer in the bowl 
place both in the freezer for 20 mins

Pull bowl or cup with strainer out and place an 1/8 from the freezer into the metal strainer 

Pour as little ethanol as needed over the material and let drip for 7 ish seconds into bowl

Return ethanol to freezer, and repeat.

Once finished with all material filter the liquid in the bowl through 4-5 coffee filters

Allow to warm to room temp, and this is my little secrete for flavor, take 2 gram of the finest nug of the extracted strain, place in the strainer and pour the room temp solution over the 2grams, this grabs a whole new level of terpene goodness 

Sent from my DROID4 using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Fadedawg (Jun 29, 2014)

Here is a link to the testing Skyhighler has done comparing the different brands using the same residuals test.

http://www.tokecity.com/forums/showthread.php?51333-Lube-inside-canned-butane-Mystery-Oil&p=1338141&viewfull=1#post1338141


----------



## SnapsProvolone (Jun 29, 2014)

Anyone heard of this stuff? Saw it on CL and never heard of it.


----------



## Dustane (Apr 11, 2015)

I was reading an article in High Times titled "The Butane Cowboy". It was about the creator of Puretane. Has anyone tried this stuff or done a clean plate test? They say 99.9998% pure, triple refined n-butane, 9 times filtered and then put into seamless cans that don't have any machining oil residues. I copied the can photo from their website: https://www.puretane.us


----------



## Fadedawg (Apr 12, 2015)

Yes, Puretane donated a couple cases to Skunk Pharm Research for testing and I pre-distilled it, to find it still has some MO. 

After removing the MO, we extracted a Mk III run with it and got good results. I would use it, but I always pre-distill, regardless of whose gas.

Here is how Skyhighler's tests rated it in the pack, as far as how much MO:

http://www.tokecity.com/forums/showthread.php?51333-Lube-inside-canned-butane-Mystery-Oil&p=1338141&viewfull=1#post1338141

A new player on the block in Oregon, named Apis Labs, whom is supplying Praxair 99.5% Instrument grade n-butane and n-Propane, which deposited minimal MO distilling 48# from two LP-5's bringing a new Mk VB on line, so I sent a tank to my third party state certified forensic lab for analysis. I will report back when I see those results, but the n-Butane goes for $300/LP-5. Until their web site is up, [email protected] is how I contact Jay.


----------



## R&RHashman (Apr 12, 2015)

99.5% N-tane is where it is at if you can get it for the right price


----------



## Crazytekkie (Feb 10, 2018)

Sorry I know this post was created forever ago but noticed some individuals actually thought Ronson butane was good for anything. I have to laugh. If there were ever some crap butane it's Ronson. I'd rather use Korean mystery butane than Ronson. Also if you want to clog your torches in the shortest time that would be the stuff to use. I can confidently say this due to numerous times past experience with their crap as a last resort thinking maybe it was a bad batch or something. Not a couple times. .. Enough times where I should have gotten a clue to stop using their stuff even in case of emergency.


----------



## kev1968 (Dec 8, 2019)

Kinda new to BHO.
Was wondering if anyone has ever used Emzone butane? Came from Canadian Tire. Wasn't my 1st choise, just ended up with it lol
(getting some Calabri soon anyway)
End result after vac purge is super clear yellow and like glass, with awesome flavour and aroma. 
Blue Dream Shatter 

.


----------

